# Von *.amr zu Mp3 und dann auf die Website!



## foxx21 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich würde gerne mit dem Mobiltelefon kurze Interviews aufnehmen und dann auf meine Webseite einbaun. Ich hab jetzt also die AMR Files und hab sie mit dem "AMR Converter Ver.1.1" zu *.wav Dateien umgewandelt.

Ich will diese Dateien jetzt so klein als möglich zu Mp3 Dateien umwandeln.
Ich habe hierzu das Programm CDex verwendet nur komm ich da mit den Einstellungen überhaupt nicht klar. Wenn ich eine Wav in eine Mp3 Datei konvertiere und dabei folgende Einstellungen habe

Lame Mp3 Decoder Version 1.30 engine 3.92 MMX
Bitrate Min: 48kpbs
Output Rate: 32000
Quality: Normal (da gibts auch einen Menüpunkt der heißt "for voice" - aber da bekomm ich immer eine fehler das irgendwas mit der bitrate und den output settings nicht ok ist)

Also auf dem Computer funktioniert es einwandfrei. Auf der Website ist es jedoch wie eine Mikey Mouse Stimme! Ich habs über einen Mambot (mini Mp3 Player) in mein Mambo Content eingebunden (wenn das Wichtig ist)

Ich versuche halt jedenfalls eine kleinstmögliche Datei zu bekommen. Die Aufnahmen sollen so um die 1:30 - 2:00 min dauern und nur gesprochenes. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir da gute Einstellungen nennen, oder vielleicht ein andres Tool.

Danke im Voraus für euere Bemühungen!


----------



## foxx21 (7. Januar 2006)

Hat echt niemand eine Idee wie man dieses Problem lösen könnte?


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2006)

Kann für Online "wma" empfehlen, damit habe ich 30min mit 64kbit auf 12MB gebracht.
Testhören: http://www.phreekz.de/archive/chmee_demo_2002.wma

Anderes Tool wäre zB CDnGo

Rechnung mp3:
bei 128kbit cbr 44kHz stereo rund 1MB/Min
-> mono ~ 500kb/min
-> mono 32kHz ~ 360kb/min.
-> mono 32kHz 96kbit ~ 270kb/min.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Es gibt da einen "Xilisoft Video Converter", weiss den Link grad nicht, der macht so ziemlich alle Formate in guter qulität, der konvertiert dir bestimmt auch Audiodateien.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## foxx21 (9. Januar 2006)

Danke habs mit dem Tool CDnGo probiert!

Das einzige manko das es gibt, ich weiß nicht wie ich Datein direkt von der Fesplatte konvertieren kann, weil ich nicht alle beisamen habe und nicht immer extra eine CD brennen möchte.


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2006)

Habe das Programm schon einige Tage nicht mehr benutzt, aber es gibt
dort auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit, von der Festplatte zu encoden..

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Mit dem Xilisoft Video converter kannst ne Liste erstellen, dia lle werden dann umcodiert, egal wo sie liegen, oder wie Meinst?

Den Konverter benutz Ich auch schon sein 1 1/2 Jahren etc.


MfG Alexander12


----------

